# Havana



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

What a beautiful pupper!! Such a happy ending...


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

What a beautiful dog. He looks like he may come from some of the local breeders around here. I wonder if the previous owners asked the breeder to try to rehome him. I know something like that is in my contract. 

Glad to hear there was a happy ending. Puppies are a lot of work.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Linda, I always love your threads because they always have such happy endings. What a sweet looking dog. So glad he has a great home now. I just love your stories with photos. Thanks so much for sharing. Keep up the great work.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Linda what a great story. Havana (Barley) looks like a real doll. How wonderful he found a family willing to work with him. He will have a perfect forever home. Hurray!


----------

